# تصريحات خطيرة منسوبة لمرسى ضد الأقباط .. نحتاج لرد فورى عليها .. !



## مونيكا 57 (27 مايو 2012)

*تصريحات خطيرة منسوبة لمرسى ضد الأقباط .. نحتاج لرد فورى عليها .. 

!27 مايو 2012









خاص بالاقباط اليوم :
لم نسمع أن توجه مرة المرشح الرئاسي محمد مرسي نحو أقباط مصر في ندوة او ماشابه كفصيل من الشعب المصري يستحق النقاش و اللقاء معه  أثناء حملته الإنتخابية كمرشح لرئيس الدولة.

ولكن كنا نسمعه كل حين وحين اذا اضطرت ظروفه ان يرد في لقاء بعيد عن الأقباط علي سؤال يخصهم  .

وهذا أمر متوقع ، اما ما تم نشره اليوم عن تصريحات خطيرة يقال انها علي لسانه فهذا أمر لم نتأكد منه ولكن ننشره كما وصلنا لخطورته علي مصير البلد تحت رئاسته لو كان له ذلك :

محمد مرسي في حواره مع أحد الصحفيين على قناة الحياة 2...يساله المذيع :
- هل محمد مرسى لو اصبح الرئيس ...سيأخذ رأى المرشد ..
- رد قائل:  ..سيكون استرشادى .....

وهكذاا يكون قد شهد شاهد من اهلها . وليس أي شاهد فهو الرئيس المحتمل ..
.إذن استعدي يا "مصر" لأجل تحني قامتك وكرامتك  و" تبوسى" أيد مرشد الإخوان

- قال لن نسمح لأحمد شفيق أو غيره يعرقل مسيرتنا لفتح إسلامي ثاني لمصر
- قال الصحفي طيب الفتح الأول كان على يد عمرو ابن العاص فمن هو الفاتح الثاني ؟
- قال مرسي الفاتح الثاني هو محمد مرسي وسيسجله لي التاريخ
- قال الصحفي﻿ وما رايك في الكتلة الصوتية التي أعطاها الأقباط للفريق شفيق
- قال مرسي عليهم أن يعلموا أن الفتح قادم ومصر ستكون إسلامية وعليهم أن يدفعوا الجزية أو يهاجروا كمن غادر

http://www.coptstoday.com/Copts-News/Detail.php?Id=16929

​*


----------



## girgis2 (27 مايو 2012)

*معتقدش ان الاخوان أغبياء للدرجة دي يعني عشان مرشحهم يقول كدة لأنهم في الوقت ده هيحاولوا يكسبوا ودنا

في صحف تحب تسترزق بالفرقعات الاعلامية اللي زي دي

ومع ذلك ممكن مصدر تاني بس يكون موقع غير مسيحي للكلام ده ؟؟ *​


----------



## wele (27 مايو 2012)

هوه المرشد ده في اي ماده اصلي مزاكرتش حاجه ومش عارف اعمل ايه


----------



## white.angel (27 مايو 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *معتقدش ان الاخوان أغبياء للدرجة دي يعني عشان مرشحهم يقول كدة لأنهم في الوقت ده هيحاولوا يكسبوا ودنا
> 
> في صحف تحب تسترزق بالفرقعات الاعلامية اللي زي دي
> 
> ومع ذلك ممكن مصدر تاني بس يكون موقع غير مسيحي للكلام ده ؟؟ *​



*مرسي: بعد فوزي بالرئاسة سأدخل الأقباط فى الاسلام أو الجزية*


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2012)

*لا اعتقد انه يستطيع ان يقول هذا الكلام  لانه لم يستحوز على كرسي الرئاسه*​


----------



## Coptic Man (28 مايو 2012)

لآ اعتقد هذه تصريحاته ابدا

ده انا سمعتله لقاء مع محمود سعد اقنعني اننا انزل انتخبه 

ده الراجل ناوي يشيل الاقباط من عالارض شيل يا عالم يا ظلمة ههههه


----------



## Critic (28 مايو 2012)

مستحيل


----------



## girgis2 (28 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مرسي: بعد فوزي بالرئاسة سأدخل الأقباط فى الاسلام أو الجزية*


*
زي مقولت ان في ناس تحب تسترزق

ولو اتشير الخبر ده على الفيس الناس هتكدبه ومش بعيد يجيبوا فيديوهات مش أخبار منشورة لمرسي وهو بيتكلم عننا كلام اشي خيال يا ناس ههههه

ويتحول الموضوع لأسهم زيادة في صالح الاخوان ولصالح مرشحهم

*​


----------



## soul & life (28 مايو 2012)

لالا مظنش انه بالغباء  دا خالص هو بالفعل دا  لسان حاله لكن مش هيقوله  وواضح انه من فتره قريبه يعنى اكيد نفس الكلام اتقال زمان اوى ايام ما كان وجودهم بشكل رسمى فى البرلمان والانتخابات حلم ... لكن لما ابتدا الحلم يكون حقيقه مظنش انه هيعلن عن اى  رايى او فكره تعرقله وبعدين على راى ابن الملك  دا كان مع محمود سعد  من كام يوم محسسنا انه هيشيلنا من على الارض شيل ههههههههه يا عالم يا ظلمه


----------



## BITAR (29 مايو 2012)

*خواطر*
*شتائم وتهديدات ووعيد لا تتفق وتعاليم الإسلام؟!*​*جلال دويدار* 
*الأخبار : 28 - 05 - 2012* 

*تابعت جانبا من المؤتمر الصحفي للدكتور محمد مرسي مرشح الإخوان لانتخابات الرئاسة وكذلك الحوار الذي شارك فيه بأحد البرامج التليفزيونية. ان ما أثارني في كل ما قاله هو توجيه الاتهامات والشتائم إلي درجة السباب وهو ما لا يتفق وجلال المنصب الذي يسعي إليه ولا بقيمة رئاسته لحزب يمثل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين التي من المفروض انها تقوم برسالة دعوية للإسلام المنزه عن كل هذه السلوكيات.*
*قد يكون الدكتور مرسي معذورا في هذه العصبية وهذا الخروج عن اللياقة والكياسة في حديثه للمصريين وما يقضي به الإسلام الذي يدعو إلي السماحة وعفة اللسان وعدم توجيه الاتهامات الطائشة الظالمة إلي عباد الله دون سند أو قرينة.*
*لا جدال ان الانزلاق إلي هذا الأسلوب ليس إلا انعكاسا لحالة من الغضب جعلته لا يسيطر علي لسانه ويجنح الي الانحراف بالاساءة لمنافسه في الترشيح لمنصب الرئاسة وكذلك الي المواطنين الشرفاء الذين يقترب عددهم من الستة ملايين الذين أعطو لهذا المرشح وهو الفريق أحمد شفيق أصواتهم. لم أجد ما أقوله وأنا أسمع تلك الألفاظ المريعة التي احتوتها اتهاماته سوي: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.*
*هل يمكن أن تكون هذه هي أخلاق الإسلام الصحيح الذي يدّعون الحديث باسمه والذي تتشرف الغالبية المصرية بالانتماء إليه. من الطبيعي أن تستهجن أصوات الغالبية من مواطني مصر هذا الأسلوب الخارج الذي لا يتفق وجلال الدين الحنيف الذي يتمسحون به من ناحية ويناهضون تعاليمه القائمة علي كريم الأخلاق وعفة اللسان من ناحية أخري.*
*علي جانب آخر فإن الشتائم والتهديد والوعيد والدهس بالحذاء ليست الوسيلة التي يمكن من خلالها اجتذاب الدعم والتأييد الشعبي. ان اللجوء إلي مثل هذا الأسلوب يؤكد ان من يستخدمون هذا الأسلوب بعيدون كل البعد عن اخلاقيات الشعب المصري وأصالته وشهامته ووطنيته وفراسته وانه قادر علي التفرقة بين الغث والثمين وأن اداؤه يتسم دوما بروح التحدي.*
*وفي المسألة الانتخابية لاجدال أن الشعب المصري ساخر بطبيعته وهو يسعده دوما أن يكتشف سقطات الذين يشككون في ذكائه وفطنته. هذا الأمر ذكره لي أحد الأصدقاء الذي نقل لي ان العديد من المواطنين المصريين عملوا بما صدر عن أحد الدعاة المرموقين علي الساحة. قال هذا الداعية انه لا مانع من قبول هدايا الرشاوي التي تستهدف أصواتهم الانتخابية.. ولكن عليهم أن يحكموا دينهم وضميرهم والصالح الوطني عندما يدخلون لجنة الانتخاب ويصبحون وحدهم لا رقيب عليهم سوي الله جلت قدرته. هذا المواطن عليه في هذه الحالة أن يحاور نفسه علي ضوء ايمانه بأن ارادته ليست للبيع وعليه فإنه مطالب بصدق اختيار من يعطيه صوته. ان عليه أن يتساءل في لحظة صدق مع هذه النفس.. هل هناك من القرائن الموثقة ما يؤكد الاتهامات الموجهة من جانب مرشح إلي المرشح الآخر؟ وهل اعطاء صوته لفلان أو علان سيحقق للوطن العدالة والأمن والاستقرار ويؤمن الالتزام بالمواطنة ووحدة الصف بعيدا عن فتنة التطرف؟ وهل من يستحق صوته لديه من الخبرة وسابق الإنجاز ما يمكنه من تحقيق ما يتطلع إليه من تقدم وازدهار؟*
*من المؤكد ان الإجابة الصادقة عن كل هذه الأسئلة سوف تقوده إلي إعطاء صوته لمن يستحق.. والله الرقيب العادل وعليه السداد والتوفيق*​


----------



## BITAR (29 مايو 2012)

*وزير التموين يصف الإخوان بأنهم أخطر من شفيق*​ 
*الأخبار*​*الأخبار : 28 - 05 - 2012* 
*شن النائب علي فتح الباب زعيم الاغلبية بمجلس الشوري هجوما عنيفا امس ضد د. جودة عبدالخالق وزير التموين بسبب تصريحات صحفية منشورة علي لسانه قال فيها: ان رغبة الاخوان في التكويش علي السلطة يجعلهم اخطر علي مصر من الفريق احمد شفيق محذرا من كارثة ستحل بالبلاد اذا وصل د. محمد مرسي مرشح الحرية والعدالة للحكم، واكد خلال جلسة الشوري امس برئاسة د. احمد فهمي ان الوزير حر في ان ينتخب من يريد امام الصندوق، اما ان يدلي بمثل هذه التصريحات فهو يمثل استغلالا لمنصبه وتدخلا سافرا من السلطة التنفيذية في انتخابات الرئاسة وتوجيها صريحا للناخبين وهو امر لا يقبله بركان الثورة. وانتقد ناجي الشهابي رئيس حزب الجيل تصريحات الوزير وقال انها افقدت الحكومة الانتقالية ميزتها الوحيدة الا وهي الحياد الذي كانت تتصف به تجاه انتخابات الرئاسة. وفي تعقيبه اكد د. عمر سالم وزير مجلسي الشعب والشوري تحفظه علي تصريحات جودة طالبا تأجيل مناقشتها لحين خروج الوزير من المستشفي حيث يرقد حاليا بالعناية المركزة عقب اجراء جراحة في الفقرات.*
*من ناحيتها اكدت الحكومة انها تضع مصلحة مصر فوق كل اعتبار وانما تقف علي الحياد تجاه المرشحين في جولة الاعادة للانتخابات الرئاسية وقالت فايزة ابو النجا وزيرة التخطيط والتعاون الدولي ان الانتخابات تتسم بالنزاهة والشفافية والحياد والاشراف القضائي الكامل. واضافت في مؤتمر صحفي عقب اجتماع برئاسة د. كمال الجنزوري رئيس الوزراء لتنمية السياحة ان الحكومة ملتزمة بالوقوف علي مسافة واحدة من الجميع. واوضح منير فخري عبدالنور وزير السياحة ان الحكومة لم تتدخل في العملية الانتخابية من قريب او من بعيد سواء في المرحلة الاولي او في جولة الاعادة وذلك بشهادة عدد من المراقبين الدوليين علي رأسهم الرئيس الامريكي الاسبق جيمي كارتر الذي قال ان النزاهة والحيادية في الانتخابات المصرية لم ير له مثيلا في 09 دولة سبق ان راقب فيها عمليات انتخابات مماثلة.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مايو 2012)

*مكافأةمرسى للأقباط فى حالة فوزه..لازم تدخل*

*مرسي: بعد فوزي بالرئاسة سأدخل الأقباط فى الاسلام أو الجزية*

*الاحد  27 مايو 2012    11:54:45 ص*
*



* * كتب – صموئيل العشاى:

أعلن محمد مرسي المرشح الاستبن لجماعة الاخوان المسلميين انه سيفتح مصر  للمرة الثانية ويدخل كافة المسيحيين فى الاسلام أو عليهم دفع الجزية .* *

وفى تصريحات لمحمد مرسي في حواره مع أحد الصحفيين في مقر حزب الحرية  والعدالة قال : لن نسمح لأحمد شفيق أو غيره يعرقل مسيرتنا لفتح إسلامي ثاني  لمصر.* *

قال الصحفي طيب الفتح الأول كان على يد عمرو ابن العاص فمن هو الفاتح الثاني.* *

قال مرسي الفاتح الثاني هو محمد مرسي وسيسجله لي التاريخ* *
وقال الصحفي﻿ : ما رايك في الكتلة التصويتية التي أعطاها الأقباط للفريق شفيق.

فرد عليه مرسي قائلا :  عليهم أن يعلموا أن الفتح قادم ومصر ستكون إسلامية وعليهم أن يدفعوا الجزية أو يهاجروا كمن غادر. *


----------



## Samir poet (29 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
احنا اساس بدلنا ومكانا هو فرودس النعيم مع رب المجد يسوع المسيح حيث قال فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم
يعنى بى كد اساس احنا فى غربة  على الارض وهنرجع تانى لى وطنا السماوى


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 مايو 2012)

لا ياسمعان 
حتى لو كان هذا مابراه
فليس أبدا من السياسة والكياسة أن يصرح بذلك 
أظن أنها فبركة إعلامية !


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مايو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> لا ياسمعان
> حتى لو كان هذا مابراه
> فليس أبدا من السياسة والكياسة أن يصرح بذلك
> أظن أنها فبركة إعلامية !


*أظن أن من حقة فى حالة عدم صدق هذا الخبر تكذيبه فى نفس الجريدة وبنفس الحجم وفى نفس الصفحة.
من حقه أيضا فى حالة عدم صدق الخبر رفعه قضية ضد هذه المؤسسه الماليه .*


----------



## energy (29 مايو 2012)

بلاش منتدى بحجم المنتدى دا 
ينقل اخبار كاذبه لان الكلام الى مكتوب دا كلام مش صحيح


----------



## fredyyy (29 مايو 2012)

energy قال:


> بلاش منتدى بحجم المنتدى دا
> ينقل *اخبار كاذبه* لان الكلام الى مكتوب دا كلام مش صحيح ​




*قبل ما تكذب الخبر *

*ما دليلك على تكذيبه *

*كان بالأولى -* إذا كان خبر كاذب *- أن يُكذبه صاحبة في الصحف العامة* 

*مما لا يدع مكانًا للشك *

.


----------



## happy angel (30 مايو 2012)

*" كل آلة صورت ضدك تسقط " هذا ما يعلمه إيانا الكتاب المقدس ، فلن ترهبنا أقوالك أو تهديداتك  وقد وعدنا السيد المسيح قائلا " ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم " ونصلي إلي الرب يسوع المسيح أن يرشدك إلي طريق الحق و " تعرف الحق والحق يحررك "*​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 مايو 2012)

*ان كنت اعتقد ان هذة التصريحات متخرجش منه فى الوقت الحالى 
الا ان دى ايدولوجية الاخوان بالفعل وحتى ولو لم يصرح بيها

الاخوان ايدولوجية متخلفة ورجعية قمعية  لان ببساطة مرجعيتها اسلامية 

*


----------



## حيرانة (30 مايو 2012)

ياله من غوريلا مخيف أول مرة اراه
احذروا يا مسيحيي مصر يجب أن تتكاثف أصواتكم جميعا من أجل انتخاب شفيق هذا هو الأمل الوحيد
لو سقطت مصر في يد الاسلاميين وسيطروا على الرئاسة والبرلمان بعدها  سيحرمون الانتخابات ويقيمون الخلافة ويطبقون الحدود وستدفعون الجزية عن يد وانتم صاغرون وغيره من العفن والتخلف البدوي الاسلامي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2012)

انا شايف انه كان مبسط الامور في حواره ده
وان اللي هيحصل اكتر بكتيروهدفهم الاساسي 
مش فتح مصر ولا الجزيه ولا الاسلام

هما عايزين مصر كلها تبوس علي ايد المرشد


----------



## energy (30 مايو 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *قبل ما تكذب الخبر *
> 
> *ما دليلك على تكذيبه *
> 
> ...


ولو الخبر صادق ليه مش مدعوم بمقطع فديو 
ثم ان الرجل ليس غبيا حتى يصرح تصريحا كهذا فى هذا الوقت 
اما بالنسبه للجزيه والرده وكل الحاجات الى بتثير خوف المسيحين فحضرتك ممكن تشوف رده عليها فى البرامج الكثيره التى تم استضافته فيها 
_ثم مع كل الهجمه الشرسه من الاعلام عليه لو رد على كل كلمه بتتقال يبقى ان شاء الله مش هيلاقى حاجه تانيه يعمله_ا


----------



## noraa (2 يونيو 2012)

*مرسي: بعد فوزي بالرئاسة سأدخل الأقباط فى الاسلام أو الجزية* __________هذا الكلام حدث بالفعل وقد نشرة السيد تةفيق بالمستنداااااااااااااات  نرجوا ان  نفهم محمد مرسى للعلم


----------



## fredyyy (2 يونيو 2012)

energy قال:


> ... وكل الحاجات الى *بتثير خوف المسيحين* ....




*على فكرة *

*المسيحيين مش بيخافوا ... حتى الموت *
متى 10 : 28 ​*ولا تخافوا* من الذين *يقتلون الجسد* 
ولكن النفس* لا يقدرون* أن يقتلوها 
*بل خافوا* بالحري من الذي *يقدر أن يهلك النفس والجسد *كليهما في جهنم.
​*إلهنا حي وكل من يُفكِّر أن يمد يده إلينا لا ينجح *

*وكل لسان تفوه بكلمة ... سيُحكم عليه *
إشعياء 54 : 17 ​*كل* آلة صورت *ضدك* *لا تنجح* 
*وكل* لسان يقوم عليك في القضاء *تحكمين عليه*. 
هذا هو ميراث عبيد الرب وبرهم من عندي يقول الرب.
​*إلهنا الحي القدير *

*لازال على العرش يُسيطر ويدير *

*وليس أحد بعيدًا عن سلطانه وكل من يُخطي له عذاب مرير *

.


----------

